
Using your TVs energy profile to determine what you were actually watching - shawndumas
http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~yoshi/papers/ccs2011-emi.pdf
======
onion2k
In the UK we have a TV license fee that you need to pay in order to watch
television as it's broadcast live. The way the license fee is enforced was by
a fleet of detector vans driving around measuring the EM signature of
televisions in houses. Allegedly, at least, for there's a theory that the vans
never actually did anything. Exactly what these people in the article are
doing, but mobile, and since the 1970s.

[http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/films/1964to1979/filmpage...](http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/films/1964to1979/filmpage_tv.htm)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licensing_in_the_Uni...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_licensing_in_the_United_Kingdom#Detection_technology)

